
I have a secret to tell you about healthcare - jeeshan
https://medium.com/p/5886ad410d78/
======
mmd11
How easy is this to navigate if you have no exp in HC?

~~~
estebank
What is your background? If you know how to use a REST API or React
components, you should be able to build a Health Care app on the Commute
platform.

------
samsgro
A clickbait titled shill post. Doesn’t belong on HN!

